# LL Bean Blucher Mocs



## patbrady2005 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hello Everyone - 

I have been considering buying a pair of LL Bean Blucher Mocs.

-Any comments on sizing? I wear 10.5 Wide in Sperry Topsiders as a point of reference.
-Color? The website shows Brown which looks very reddish and Cactus which looks like a basic brown (which is what I am after.)
-What do you guys wear them with?

Any other comments or opinions on these shoes are welcome.

Thanks!


----------



## qwerty (Jun 24, 2005)

I wear either a 12D or 11.5E in Sperry 'Authentic Original' topsiders and an 11D in Bean's Bluchers.

I have the lighter brown color (the ones with the yellow/brown laces). This is the classic color scheme, though I think the darker brown color (cactus?) is perhaps more pleasing to the eye. I'm actually thinking of getting another pair of bluchers in the darker color. The yellow laces on the lighter bluchers make them such that everyone who doesn't 'know' the shoe gives you odd looks when you wear them (the laces look like they belong on workboots). Still, they're the classic.

I wear my bluchers with everything casual. From chinos to shorts. These are very comfortable shoes. Imagine a pair of Sperrys in softer leather and which lace up higher on the foot, so that they are more secure/provid more support. What's more, I never feel comfortable wearing socks with my Sperrys -- it feels sacreligious. Not so with Bluchers. Bluchers can be worn with or without socks.

Excellent shoes. Look best highly worn-in. Well made, albeit I wish they were still made in the US (Brazil or El Salvador now).


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

I take a 13B in Blucher Mocs and in Topisders, which makes me none too pleased that narrows are being phased out of the Bean Handsewen Moccasin line. But that's a story for another day.

I have the cactus and planned on buying the brown before they got discontinued in my size. I like the cactus color better, but the brown looks good after it gets broken in, just like qwerty said.

I wear mine with anything casual as well, with and without socks.

Blucher Mocs, I think, are a shoe that you either "get" or "don't get." They're not widely popular, trendy or classically beautiful, but they are comfortable, distinctive, long-lasting and denote a certain kind of Yankee practicality. If you get them, wear them with pride.


----------



## patbrady2005 (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks for the great feedback guys.

Qwerty - you read my mind on the socks w/Sperrys issue. I do it, but keep waiting for someone to point it out and call me on it. 
Fortunately I live in Southern California where no one gives a s--- what anyone else wears any ways. 
That's why I am looking at these shoes - they seem to fill the same sort of role but are sock-friendly.


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

*Bluchers and Bludgers*

Cactus, with work boot laces. 11C for Sperry, and 11C for Bean.

I wear my Bluchers everywhere I wear top siders, and love them to death.

Never had a funny look, whether worn sockless with bermuda shorts, or with khakis and socks.

Never worn them with a suit, or even a Blazer. Just seems wrong. Maybe it's the work boot laces that make these scream casual wear only!!!!

The higher cut uppers and extra eyelets have advantages when worn hiking and such. Never accidentally kicked off a pair of Bluchers.


----------



## knickerbacker (Jun 27, 2005)

*other considerations..*

Gentlemen,
Some may remember discussion of the bean bluchers some time ago- the consensus was that their bluchers were noticeably different than those that many of us grew up with and some alternatives were offered.
Some love the quoddy trail moccasins which are similarly priced but of much higher quality than the beans. I'll likely buy a set of their boat shoes when my old topsiders capsize and sink.

For a blucher/camp shoe I chose the Alden "Maine handsewns" (above the ankle) which are made in Maine, lined with deerskin, and provide much more support than the old bean standard (which offers basically none). I used shoe cream to darken the color (heat the shoe prior to liberal application/ slathering with trees in) and have been wearing them almost daily since acquiring them. Aldens run true to size and there is a store finder on the main company website or one can order from the San Francisco store website.

company site -

SF store website - https://www.aldenshop.com/ NOTE - SALE /SPECIALS OFTEN POSTED ON THIS SITE

the model I recommend for alternative to the bean's :

https://www.aldenshop.com/DrawOneShoe.asp?CategoryID=116

Enjoy


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

I just saw the Aldens yesterday in person. They are beautiful, but not a shoe I'd wear sockless or with shorts.


----------



## patbrady2005 (Oct 4, 2005)

*If only...*

While those Aldens are beautiful, I think that the $59 pice tags on the Beans seals the deal for me!


----------



## knickerbacker (Jun 27, 2005)

Being frugal can be rewarding...


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

knickerbacker said:


> Some love the quoddy trail moccasins which are similarly priced but of much higher quality than the beans.


I haven't seen the Quoddy bluchers in person, but the photos on their web site make them look rather like orthopedic shoes (I think it's the sole)...not a good look for me, I'm afraid.


----------



## berto (Nov 20, 2003)

9.5W in Sperry Authentic Original and 9.5W in Bean Blucher Mocs for me. 

I have the darker Cactus color. Have no idea why it is called Cactus. It looks more like a medium brown, lightly oiled to me. I use Kiwi mink oil on them which makes them slighty darker yet.

I wear 'em mostly with jeans, but not when I plan to walk a lot or carry extra weight. They are plenty comfy for lounging around, but actually offer poor support compared to, say, New Balance walkers.


----------



## R Rackley Adams (Jul 19, 2006)

Quick comment on the Bean bluchers...is anyone as upset as me that they changed the sole COMPLETELY, thus (in my humble opinion) heavily detracting from the shoe?

The original version with the "camp sole" was the best...this shoe put LL Bean on the map for many, many people (clearly the ME Hunting Shoe did before it...). The blucher looks great and even better with age, was long lasting and could be resoled by Bean. The newer version is too "updated" for me...this is a weekender camp shoe for lounging, not a boat shoe. Why they opted to put a boating sole on the blucher and camp moc is beyond me, and thus took away from the shoe.

I know...this is a rediculously picky comment, but I loved these shoes growing up! Just put a vibram sole on the Alden tassels why don't you?


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

R Rackley Adams said:


> The original version with the "camp sole" was the best...this shoe put LL Bean on the map for many, many people (clearly the ME Hunting Shoe did before it...). The blucher looks great and even better with age, was long lasting and could be resoled by Bean. The newer version is too "updated" for me...this is a weekender camp shoe for lounging, not a boat shoe. Why they opted to put a boating sole on the blucher and camp moc is beyond me, and thus took away from the shoe.


Your post has forced me to reveal that my current pair of Bluchers didn't actually come from L.L. Bean. Mine are G.H. Bass, and the soles are identical to the classic Bean Blucher camp soles you mention. Mine are darker (like the cactus), but have the yellow and brown laces (as I mentioned earlier).

These capture the flavor of the original Blucher, but I think the leather is a bit nicer than the Beans I remember. Glove soft...

If Bean has switched to the softer soles that used to distinguish their "Ranger" moc from their "Blucher" and "Camp" models, then run away as fast as your little legs can carry you.

I owned a pair of Bean Ranger Mocs, and they were awful. Talk about the orthopedic shoes look!!! Blech... The only Bean clothing item I've ever been eager to get rid of, even though they gave me many years of service as a lawn mowing/ grungy work shoe.

Who cares if their spongey sole was more comfortable than the original sole of their Blucher and Camp shoes? The look was simply awful. If I wanted spongey rubber soles, I'd have opted for something from Clark's. More stylish by far.

Of course I mean the desert boot, not the dreaded Wallaby.

Check out this site for some truly awful examples of Clarks shoes for ladies. Not for those with a weak stomach...


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

R Rackley Adams said:


> Quick comment on the Bean bluchers...is anyone as upset as me that they changed the sole COMPLETELY, thus (in my humble opinion) heavily detracting from the shoe?


Many years ago when Bean changed the sole on the Camp mocs I was really disappointed, I loved the wedge sole and didn't understand why they went to the "high tech" squeegee sole. When I found out Quoddy still had the wedge sole, well that was enough to sell me  I suppose if you really like Bean's style over Quoddy, you could get a wedge sole from Quoddy and have a local shoe repair place sew it on for you.

Brian


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

R Rackley Adams said:


> Quick comment on the Bean bluchers...is anyone as upset as me that they changed the sole COMPLETELY, thus (in my humble opinion) heavily detracting from the shoe?
> 
> The original version with the "camp sole" was the best...this shoe put LL Bean on the map for many, many people (clearly the ME Hunting Shoe did before it...). The blucher looks great and even better with age, was long lasting and could be resoled by Bean. The newer version is too "updated" for me...this is a weekender camp shoe for lounging, not a boat shoe. Why they opted to put a boating sole on the blucher and camp moc is beyond me, and thus took away from the shoe.
> 
> I know...this is a rediculously picky comment, but I loved these shoes growing up! Just put a vibram sole on the Alden tassels why don't you?


I agree 100%. I have not bought a pair since they changed the sole. I wore the blucher and the canoe moc all through college, and would replace them with an annual midnight trip to the Motherstore every spring break (we would be skiing at Sunday River). Truly awful now.


----------



## DownSouth (Jun 30, 2005)

I have a pair of the LLBean bluchers that are only a few months old. This is the first pair I've owned, and they seem comfortable enough; I guess only time will tell about their quality.

My problem with Bean is that they continue to turn their backs on the customers that put them where they are [were]. The bluchers I purchased was one of the few shoes they continued to offer in a Narrow width which I take and now I notice it is only available in Med and Wide.
Their oxford cloth shirts and chinos seem to be available in only the treated, no iron, stain resistant fabrics that I, and probably most of the posters here, don't care to or won't purchase.

If this trend continues, I'd venture to guess that in five to ten years, old LL won't be around, or will only exist as a shell of what they once were. Too bad.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

DownSouth said:


> I have a pair of the LLBean bluchers that are only a few months old. This is the first pair I've owned, and they seem comfortable enough; I guess only time will tell about their quality.
> 
> My problem with Bean is that they continue to turn their backs on the customers that put them where they are [were]. The bluchers I purchased was one of the few shoes they continued to offer in a Narrow width which I take and now I notice it is only available in Med and Wide.
> Their oxford cloth shirts and chinos seem to be available in only the treated, no iron, stain resistant fabrics that I, and probably most of the posters here, don't care to or won't purchase.
> ...


They are rapidly expanding in the northeast and planning ot open various new stores in the area.

I just sent back 3 pair of the "classic" LL chinos in that awful stain/wrinkle resistant fabric. Felt like some kind of plastic. (I ordered them before I started here!) Luckily I've since scored 4 pr. of Bills on ebay for about $120 total.


----------



## Ted_Baer (Jun 4, 2006)

My newer bluchers are far more comfortable than my old ones from the early 1980s when I was at college. The old soles could be uncomfortable on long walks across campus. The new soles look the same when you are wearing them. Less trad? maybe. More comfortable? Definetely.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Ted_Baer said:


> My newer bluchers are far more comfortable than my old ones from the early 1980s when I was at college. The old soles could be uncomfortable on long walks across campus. The new soles look the same when you are wearing them. Less trad? maybe. More comfortable? Definetely.


Agree. I just received my new LLB bluchers (the old ones finally fell apart after 20 years), and was initially concerned that I wouldn't like the new sole/insole. However, they are _definitely_ more comfortable, especially without socks. And, as you said, the sole looks the same when you're wearing them.


----------



## ivan100000 (Mar 11, 2009)

I see this thread is a few years old, but my google search for "camp sole LL Bean bluchers" leads me here. As others above, I wore the bluchers all through college in the 80s, and a while back I'd again taken to wearing my old bluchers that had been sitting in the closet for years. Well, the sole now needs replacing. I was surprised to find that A) LL Bean has changed the style of sole--and thus the look--on this classic shoe, and B) they no longer re-sole or repair shoes purchased from them. 

LL Bean used to make a high-top version of the blucher that I believe was called the "camp chukka." In 1988 or '89 I discovered that the model was no longer in their catalogue. When I called them at the time to inquire why it was discontinued, the service department said it would be no problem for them to custom-make me a pair if I simply gave them the model number inside the shoe; I then bought two pairs. When I called LL Bean yesterday to find out about having my bluchers re-soled, I also asked if they could make me a few pairs of #00144. The service rep told me that the shoes are all made in El Salvador and that they haven't done "custom" work for years. 

I'm disappointed, though I suppose it can't be any other way. The rep told me that producing shoes in the USA in 2009 would be cost-prohibitive for the Bean corporation, and though I'd be willing to pay for quality hand-made article, I guess that not enough others would be. End of an era.

It appears that Goodyear still does manufacture the classic camp sole, and I'll be sending the bluchers to a repair shop/Goodyear dealer in the Midwest to have them re-soled.


----------

